# Race horses....



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Name your favorite race horse and why. Also lets see who can name the most known thoughbred race horses. Try not to repeat names. I am not too familiar with racehorses but I think Ruffian, because of how hard she tried her heart out and even though she substained a horrible injury she still ran on.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

seabiscuit. . . secratariat. . . man o' war. . . barbaro. . . the black stallion ;D


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Phar lap, carbine, eight belles, funny cide, kingston town, Makybe diva, might and power, northern dancer, war admiral, citation, sunline, tulloch, omaha,


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Saintly, Zabeel, Jeune & Vintage Crop.


----------



## MLP (May 17, 2010)

Gunsynd, Efficient, Takeover Target, Apache Cat, Weekend Hussler, Miss Andretti, Gold Rocks, Sunline, Archer, Doremius, Denman, Gold and Black, Zedrich, Trade Fair, Universal Ruler, Universal Prince, Northerly, Ellusive Quest, Sadlers Wells, Marasco....I could go all day


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nasrullah and his son Red God, my boy Dry Ice <3 Zenyetta, Mine that Bird....


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgot Octagonal and his son Lohnro..


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

red rum and dessert orchid, most the other ones i know have been mentioned


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Northerly for his determination
Manikato, Tulloch, better loosen up, shogun lodge, think big, apache cat


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Exceller and Ferdinand.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Hold on...I'm bookmarking this thread for when I'm not busy..


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I think this well be fun. I am getting started tomorrow so I can print off images...keep the lists coming.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

My most favorite are my own! Indian Watch and Missin Kissin, they aren't famous by any means, neither placed at all, they both ran around seven races before they were retired. As far as famous, the ones already named plus Alleged, which is my girls dad with War Adrimal and Man O War also in their bloodlines.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Red Rum because he was an exceptional horse, my mum actually met him. Best Mate again because he was an exceptional horse, had a nice story behind him and sadly died on the race track due to a heart attack I think it was.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Afleet Alex! I love him. He will always be my favorite racehorse. His Preakness stakes win was amazing. Falling to his knees in the far turn and still drawing off to win by a couple lengths. His picture is my avatar.









Scrappy T tripping Afleet Alex and then Alex falling to his knees in the Preakness stakes.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok. Do you _really _want me to name all the known racers I know? _Really? _I will, so bear down:
Man'O'War, Fair Play, Hastings, Colin, Sir Barton, Affirmed, Alydar, Assault, Count Fleet, Secretariat, Seattle Slew, Whirlaway, Citation, War Admiral, Sir Galahad, Omaha, Gallant Fox, Phar Lap, Seabiscuit, Native Dancer, Discovery, Dark Star, Northern Dancer, Nearctic, Nearco, Nasrullah, The Minstrel, Nijinsky II, Fanfreluche, Storm Cat, Sadler's Wells, Eight Bells, Go For Wand, Ruffian, Bold Ruler, Polynesian, Round Table, Majestic Prince, John Henry, Bull Lea, Holy Bull, Sunday Silence, Hail to Reason, Cigar, Bold Reasoning, Barbaro, Mr. Prospector, Raise a Native, Ribot, Nashua, Swaps, Damascus, Dr. Fager, Jaipur, Ridan, Kelso, Arts and Letters, Alysheba, Personal Ensign, Winning Colours, Easy Goer, Silver Charm, Free House, Curlin, Street Sense, Hard Spun, Donerail, Old Rosebud, Exterminator, Zev, Reigh Count, Count Turf, Needles, Tom Fool, Tim Tam, Twenty Grand, Carry Back, Hyperion, Kauai King, Canonero, Riva Ridge, Foolish Pleasure, Spectacular Bid, Sunny's Halo, Swale, Buckpasser, Ferdinand, Go For Gin, Thunder Gulch, Charismatic, War Emblem, Funny Cide, Smarty Jones, Giacomo, Rachel Alexandra, Zenyatta, Mine That Bird, Super Saver.........And on and on and on

As for my favourite...hmm. I think it would have to be Rachel Alexandra. If not, Native Dancer.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

MLP said:


> Gunsynd, Efficient, Takeover Target, Apache Cat, Weekend Hussler, Miss Andretti, Gold Rocks, Sunline, Archer, Doremius, Denman, Gold and Black, Zedrich, Trade Fair, Universal Ruler, Universal Prince, Northerly, Ellusive Quest, Sadlers Wells, Marasco....I could go all day


I LOVE 'The Cat' (Apache Cat) - those socks and that blaze, so flashy! All my Aussie favourites have been mentioned so far. Just want to add Carbine who sired some of the best racehorses in the late 1890's and early 1900's. 

I would also like to add Brew, Australia's most famous one hit wonder. He won the 2000 Melbourne Cup at what SHOULD have been very long odds however punters were dismayed when the winnings were announced after the race as it seemed that every boozehound in the country had backed him last minute, drawn in by the name "Brew". Classic.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh some others I like are Seattle Slew, Blue Larkspur, Twilight Tear, Rachel Alexandra, Zenyatta, Rags to Riches, Bernardini, Tiz Chrome(RIP), Stevie Wonderboy, Curlin, Jackson Bend, Buddy's Saint, Tetrach, Eclipse, Delightful Kiss, Rock Hard Ten, Forego, Presious Passion, Kip Deville(RIP), Summer Bird, Leamington, Bambera, Better Talk Now, Caracortado, Conveyance, Devil May Care, Donativum, Dublin, Dunkirk, Einstein, Friesan Fire, Ginger Punch, Grasshopper, Hystericalady, Old Fashioned, One Caroline, Profiteroles, Stardom Bound, The Pamplemousse, Invasor(Because he's great!), Lady's Secret, Damascus, Man O' war, Imp, Miss Woodford, Busher, Brother Derek, Eight Belles(I liked her before she died), Hard Spun, Ouija Board, Big Brown, Hastings, Medaglia d' oro. 

If I think of more I'll post.


----------



## StPaula (Jun 23, 2010)

My horse! St. Paula now named Atheena! lol, she actually one a race once. But my favorite is Rachel Alexandra. And my cousin's grandmother owned Funny Cide.


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Zenyetta...I am not that familiar with race horses..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Man O War! sir barton, whirlaway, john henry, count fleet, assault, storm cat, genuine risk, alydar, rags to riches, rachel alexandra, northern dancer, holy bull, wando, dance smartly (the only filly to win a triple crown!), eskendereya, peteski, with approval, cigar, birdstone (sire of minethatbird who won the 09 kentucky derby & summer bird who won the 09 belmont!), rocksand... oh gosh I could go on for days!
Nicanor, Lentenor & now Margano are Barbaro's three full brothers.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

Just got back late Sunday from Lexington were 
we took a day to explore the Ky horse park. I have
pictures of Funnycide & Cigar and got to touch them.
What beauties!!! I'll post pictures when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

Funnycide









Cigar









This is the stall doors, it lists the names of previous horses that were stalled there. 





















And finally a statue of Man O' War


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have tons of the original favorites, like Man O' War, Barbaro, Affirmed, Citation, Secretariat, etc.... But my all time favorite is Landaluce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Nobody has named the best racehorse of all!!!

Mr. Shamado!!!!!!
Well, he's not the best of all, he never won a race. But he's my horse now and he's a darling, you never would have known he raced lol. 

My favorite racehorses are probably Barbaro and Zenyatta (I think I spelled that correctly... lol)


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Refridgerator!
Only random racehorse I know because the name was so random.
Don't forget the Godolfin Arabian. He was the original TB racehorse. (yes, I know he wasn't a TB)


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigar is my favorite racehorse. He raced from 1992-1997. He tied Citations record of 16 consecutive wins. Last one fittingly being Citation Challenge. Also up until Curlin Cigar was the richest racehorse in the world earning just shy of 10million dollars during his career.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like Big Red Mike, haha guess who won the Queens Plate?? BIG RED MIKE. lol
I also like all the classics, northern dancer especially.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Native Dancer, Alice Walker, Paddy O' Prado, Conveyance, Pomplamousse, Ginger Punch, I Want Revenge, Chocolate Candy, Drosselmeyer, Lookin At Lucky, California Punch, Earthshake, Hunters Daughter, Kinsman, Miss Kitty, Soda Pop Kid, Hally Chick, The Glambert (Somebody an Adam Lambert Fan? ) Super Saver, General Quarters, Hot Stuff....

Sorry if any have already been mentioned. I'm not reading all three pages of names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

not the prettiest of horse but of course, he was what he was... 
Seabiscuit 









Cruise Missile, my horse's grandsire








Cruise Missile by Bend A Bow was described by Time Form as "Big, good looking horse with an abundance of bone" . He won 9 races (6 over fences and 3 over hurdles) and was placed 16 times before he retired to stud sound. He was ranked 8th in 1998 on the BHDB event sire rankings for eventing progeny winnings and was the sire of numerous advanced event horses: Ben Slioch, Colonel Mellish, Cruisway, Kinsey Control, Much The Best, Booze Cruise and Best By Miles. Showjumpers, Dressage horses and county standard show horses. He has also bred many racehorses including 15 separate winning horses including Black Type winner Smitton Lane, Miss Majis and Another Cruise.

_I always refer to TBs as uncle or aunty as they are from the same lines as my horse (anglo arab)_

Anyway, the greatest race horse of all time is Great Uncle Mill Reef (willies actual great uncle)


----------

